# Find your old school photograph



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is excellent.

Put in a few details of where you went to school and it has a 98% success rate of finding your old school photos, searching 700 million records.

Amazing

http://worldschoolphotographs.com/m/


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Why do I not have a raspberry button :frown2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Tw*t


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Wells that's ten minutes of my life that I'll never get back! Frankly I think it's a bit below the belt to post this sort of thing on April 2nd!!!!! But as someone once said, "Revenge is a dish best served cold "...... ............!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Why do you think I didnt do it yesterday?


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Why do you think I didnt do it yesterday?


You know your audience that's why:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barryd is a FC

Which can stand for Fruitcake .........but not necessarily so.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

To be fair I did post it on Fruitcakes as well and most of them actually believe its their school photo.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Well thanks Barry it gave me a chuckle.
Brian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All I got was a picture of you and some other fruitcakes, none me at all, I want me money back please.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

What surprised me is how handsome I looked back then.. Ah memories.

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> What surprised me is how handsome I looked back then.. Ah memories.
> 
> ray.


Ray

That reminds me that we have not had any recent pictures of you posted - are you hiding your light? or not caught a big enough fish? maybe with health problems you have not been going fishing?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> That reminds me that we have not had any recent pictures of you posted - are you hiding your light? or not caught a big enough fish? maybe with health problems you have not been going fishing?
> 
> Geoff


Nobody dares post photos of themselves anymore. Its way too risky. Mwahahahaha! 

Tuggers posted a lovely photo of himself and his new R/c plane the other day on FC. Would you like to see it?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> That reminds me that we have not had any recent pictures of you posted - are you hiding your light? or not caught a big enough fish? maybe with health problems you have not been going fishing?
> 
> Geoff


I went fishing last Friday the first time in over a year, I was knackered for the following three days.:frown2:.. Got 6 carp for 50lbs plus so not too shabby:laugh:

ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> I went fishing last Friday the first time in over a year, I was knackered for the following three days.:frown2:.. Got 6 carp for 50lbs plus so not too shabby:laugh:
> 
> ray.


Glad you are starting again - keep persevering:smile2: Douro on the horizon yet?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres an old pic of mine circa 1960 ish in Kingston on Thames. Probably before you were born Barry.
The PA Cresta was mine and as you see parking was not a problem. We lived above the car showrooms and my mums bedroom is the open window.
They had just taken the Trolleybus wires down but still had the old posts along our street. ..... Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A good while before I was born thanks ray!

Some internet detective work for you. 69-71 Surbiton Road, Kingston upon Thames, Surrey?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

raynipper said:


> The PA Cresta was mine ..... Ray.


Was it pink & white cos I seem to remember it was a very popular colour scheme.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

True Barry. I grew up above no 75 now a lawyers office, then a newsagents. But we moved to No. 71 when I was quite young. 
No Dave it was Blue and white. I loved that car until some moron petrol attendant poured salt into the filler cap to release the ice.

We got married and bought 5 Burton Road on the other side of Kingston where all the celebs now live. Cost £6,100 and now £1.5 million.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bet you wish you had hung onto it eh? The house (well and the car)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yes, like many things.?? The other four houses in Kingston.

Ray.


----------

